# What Store Bought Jerky Mix



## hounds51 (Feb 18, 2010)

What Store Bought Jerky Mix do you use? I am lookin for a good traditional type mix. I tried the Legg's Terriyaki mix, and didn't care for it. I dry mine on top of my coal stove on a rack. I can do about 1/2 lb every 4 hours.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 18, 2010)

The last mix of bear sticks that we made we picked up a hot sticks mix at Gandermountain and it was really good. I dont' remember the name. Also we have used Highmountain Cracked Pepper which is really good as well. but we pretty much double the mix to make it better.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ditto on the Hi Mountain and if ya wanna kick it some more add 1/3 tsp cayenne pepper per pound of meat


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 18, 2010)

I've only used Nesco American Harvest pre-mix with a few different flavors...they're OK, but I made alot with these pepper jerky recipes and we like 'em:

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=82503

Eric


----------



## nozzleman (Feb 18, 2010)

High Mountain but I add more of the seasoning packet than they recommend.

Note: don't add more cure just more seasonings for stronger more flavorful taste


----------



## jonboat (Feb 18, 2010)

Before I started making my own seasoning, I used the "Uncle Bucks" brand seasoning packs that I pick up at Bass Pro Shops. They have a couple different flavors - traditional, hickory and I think maybe teryaki - maybe a couple others.  It comes with cure and can be used with either ground meat (think jerky gun) or sliced meat.

I used to use it for venison and goose jerky.

Nowadays I just make my own.


----------

